# Need Help with Boone Disc Build



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in the process building-up a used Trek Boone disc frameset and could use some help. Bike shops near me don't stock the Boone, so I'm dependent on the on my all-knowing-Interweb-friends (like you) for help. 

My first question is in regards to the routing of the cable for the rear derailleur (non-Di2). 

Is there supposed to be some kind of cable stop or rubber grommet that fits in the hole in the chain-stay cable hole? (Pictured below)

The hole is larger than the derailleur cable housing and it seems odd to me that there wouldn't be some kind of fitting for the hole so that the cable (and water, mud, etc.) wouldn't just fall into the frame. There are fittings on the downtube for where the derailleur cables enter the frame. I'm wondering if the person I bought the bike from forgot this part when he sold it to me(?)


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's the part I was looking for:


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Interwebz is where it's at these day. Fire away your next question.


----------

